# policyd-spf does not work out of the box [solved]

## slick

I merged policyd-spf and add them to postfix master.cf and main.cf

master.cf

 *Quote:*   

> policy-spf  unix  -       n       n       -       -       spawn user=nobody argv=/usr/bin/policyd-spf

 

main.cf

 *Quote:*   

> ... check_policy_service unix:private/policy-spf, ...
> 
> 

 

After restarting postfix and receive a mail I get this:

 *Quote:*   

> Apr 10 18:33:18 [postfix/spawn] warning: command /usr/bin/policyd-spf exit status 1
> 
> Apr 10 18:33:18 [postfix/smtpd] warning: premature end-of-input on private/policy-spf while reading input attribute name
> 
> Apr 10 18:33:19 [postfix/spawn] warning: command /usr/bin/policyd-spf exit status 1
> ...

 

What's wrong?Last edited by slick on Sat May 12, 2012 8:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slick

*bump*

----------

## broken_chaos

Have you configured it in /etc/python-policyd-spf/policyd-sfp.conf? You're missing specifying that configuration file in your master.cf, too:

```
policyspf  -      n      n     -      -      spawn

  user=nobody argv=/usr/bin/policyd-spf /etc/python-policyd-spf/policyd-spf.conf
```

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Have you configured it in /etc/python-policyd-spf/policyd-sfp.conf? 

 

No, I take the default config file.

 *Quote:*   

> You're missing specifying that configuration file in your master.cf, too: 

 

That's the point. I add it and now it works as expected (with the defaults config file). 

Solved for me.

----------

